

How to Build a Responsive WordPress Theme with Bootstrap - redguava
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/responsive-wordpress-bootstrap-theme-tutorial

======
nkuttler
Very bad:

\- Manual loading of jQuery, will lead to multiple jQuery loaded

\- Missing apparently all action hooks, see wp_head(), wp_footer() etc. This
breaks basic blog functionalities and many plugins.

Not good:

\- Hardcoded path to CSS files, see wp_register_style etc

\- Hardcoded path to JavaScript files, see wp_register_script etc

<http://codex.wordpress.org/Theme_Development> would be a good start.

------
pknight
The project I've been working allows a theme developer to adopt bootstrap
styles. One thing I don't like about bootstrap is having to subject the markup
to bootstrap's classnames so I drop in bootstrap styles through mixins
instead.

Especially all the grid related class names don't seem elegant to me for
building a WordPress theme (fine for a quick mockup/early stage site though).

Let's say you want to have a wider sidebar, you'd have to change the php
template file when it should be a simple tweak in the css.

------
Alan01252
Bit of a shameless plug but I created something very similar here.

<https://github.com/Alan01252/WP-Bootstrap-2.1>

I used this as the base to create my current blogs theme ( can be found in my
profile ).

Hope this helps others who my be considering bootstrapping their blog! :)

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Hey, I've used this before. Works like a treat. Just wanted to say thanks!

